# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  El Ejecutivo pide a la CHE que reserve 32 Hm3 de agua para el nuevo regadío

## Embalses

*El Ejecutivo pide a la CHE que reserve 32 Hm3 de agua para el nuevo regadío* 
11-11-2008 (Diario de Noticias)Diario de Noticias

El Gobierno de Navarra ha solicitado a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro la reserva de 32 hectómetros cúbicos de agua anuales en el futuro embalse de Riomayor, en el término de Allo, y su inscripción en el Registro de Aguas para la puesta en marcha de la futura Área Regable de Tierra Estella .

El Ejecutivo foral ha solicitado, además, que esta reserva de aguas sea incluida en Plan Hidrológico de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Ebro, que actualmente está en proceso de redacción. Estos trámites, según el Gobierno de Navarra, son necesarios para el desarrollo de la futura Zona Regable de Tierra Estella, un proyecto recogido en el Plan Navarra 2012 que fue incluido en el Plan de Regadíos de la Comunidad Foral el pasado 27 de octubre.

Se trata de una obra demandada por los ayuntamientos y por algunos agricultores de la zona ante el Parlamento de Navarra y que ha contado con el apoyo mayoritario de la Cámara.

El estudio de viabilidad del año 2007 sirve como base para la redacción del anteproyecto constructivo de la zona regable de Tierra Estella. El citado estudio concluye que es posible llevar a cabo la transformación en regadío de unas 7.000 hectáreas en la falda sur de Montejurra mediante la construcción de un embalse en el arroyo Riomayor, afluente del Ega. El área de actuación incluye dos emplazamientos. Por un lado, el área transformada en regadío, que afecta a diversos municipios situados en la falda sur de Montejurra y, por otro, la zona que acogerá las instalaciones de producción de energía.

Sin embargo, no todos los agricultores, cuyos terrenos están incluidos en este proyecto, están de acuerdo con este plan debido a los altos costes económicos que suponen y muchos de ellos no lo ven viable y así lo han manifestado al Gobierno de Navarra.

----------

